# Dadant's(Fresno) service



## Jpryce (Oct 5, 2009)

I called the Fresno Dadant on Friday to ask if they had the items I needed in stock before I drove there. I ran thru my list of about 15 items and the guys who answered the phone told me" yes he had it all". I asked if he was SURE as I was driving almost 3 hours to get there. He said he was positive.

So I drove down to Dadant on Tuesday. 

They asked me to bring my car around so they could load the trunk.

I asked the warehouse guy who filled the order if he is SURE it's all in there that the last time I was there HE left a few things out of my order. He said YES he was POSITIVE!!!!! Ok I guess I didn't want to be a bee-atch and rifle thru my trunk and check.

What a mistake!! Got home and they left out all 3 of my migratory lids, 10 plasticell foundations, and one of my honey strainer(he put 2 in there) What the heck!!! I'm fumin!!

I called right away and very nicely explained what I was shorted and was told he'd check into it and get back to me in a little while. That was about 3pm. Never heard back.

Called back this morn and got an excuse about the lack of return call and was told the migratory lids were on back order as was the honey strainer. And they just miscounted the foundation. Oops. I told him I called on Friday to make sure the stuff was in stock and this was really unacceptable. I really sensed he didn't give a flying whoopie- at all. I explained that I had been to this branch 4 times and 3 of them my order was screwed up. He didn't care about that either.

My issue is that I don't want to burn bridges. It's the closest bee supply and I was told they will be the one of the only ones to carry mite away strips.

What do ya think? I'm not one to be mamby pamby but I've also learned not to spout off when I'm pissed.
Thanks


----------



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Dadant's(Fresno) service-I know I should be ticked*

There is a forum here for consumer reports. This isn't it!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Dadant's(Fresno) service-I know I should be ticked*

In my opinion, they blatantly lied to you. You asked the guy to double check the status of the items, & he said he did.

Can't tell you what I'd do, but I'd be tempted not to do business with them. 

Are they going to ship you the backorders at their expense? That might be my deciding factor. I don't like lyres.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Dadant's(Fresno) service-I know I should be ticked*

Mann Lake ships for free on most orders.


----------



## Pink Cow (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Dadant's(Fresno) service-I know I should be ticked*



Jpryce said:


> It's the closest bee supply....
> Thanks


Mann Lake in Woodland is closer to you than Fresno, and Mountain Feed in Ben Lomond (20 minutes?) carries a good stock of supplies from Brushy Mountain now, and will gladly order what they don't have.


----------



## Radford (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Dadant's(Fresno) service-I know I should be ticked*

Dadant in Fl. lied to me about having a bee suit. I asked if they were in stock was told yes they would ship them tomorrow. I got one suit and when I called I was told it was on back order and it will be shipped as soon as they come in. I canceled order and ordered from brushy MT.


----------



## lmtfi (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Dadant's(Fresno) service-I know I should be ticked*

Of all the bee companies I have ordered from - Dadant has had the most problems with customer service by far.

I have started to use Mann Lake instead of Dadant and have been very satisfied with their service.


----------



## Quint Randle (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Dadant's(Fresno) service-I know I should be ticked*

My brother lives in Clovis and started keeping bees again last year. He has told me that the Dadant shop in Fresno is not very user-friendly.

We both run businesses of our own and understand the importance of all this kind of stuff. Like our dad used to say, "The customer's always right." 

Quint


----------



## Quint Randle (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Dadant's(Fresno) service-I know I should be ticked*

My brother lives in Clovis and started keeping bees again last year. He has told me that the Dadant shop in Fresno is not very user-friendly.

We both run businesses of our own and understand the importance of all this kind of stuff. Like our dad used to say, "The customer's always right." 

Quint


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Dadant's(Fresno) service-I know I should be ticked*



> There is a forum here for consumer reports. This isn't it!


 :scratch: maybe you used the wrong stuff in your smoker  I'm not sure why people still use Dadant, just because they have been around for ever doesn't make them good... my grandpas been building motors most of his life and now at 82 years old I wouldn't let him near my car..:doh:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Dadant's(Fresno) service-I know I should be ticked*

Only had one experience with Dadant-Fresno. I used them as a syrup source while working my bees in the area a few years ago. I had called them a few weeks ahead of time and told them my time frame and my needs (approximately 1000 gallons) they gave me a fair price quote and said they almost always have it on hand but it wouldnt hurt to call ahead. I got the first 500 gallons without incident and 2 days later called them mid morning before leaving to confirm that there wouldnt be a problem making another pickup. When told they had plenty I made the 80 mile drive over. When I arrived they very matter of factly told me that they had just sold the last of their syrup, no apology just the explanation that they never know when someone will walk in and buy some but dont worry they would have some in a couple of days. I found another source and havent "darkened their doorway" again. I don't consider myself a difficult customer just looking for some level of contrition. I never heard from them again. I don't want to paint the whole Dadant organization with a broad brush because of this incident. We have had good business relationships with the Sioux City branch for decades as well as Paris and have always felt that the quality of their products is excellent. While these branches struggle to keep inventories at levels larger operations need I sense that those supply problems are frustrations that they share as well.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Dadant's(Fresno) service-I know I should be ticked*



HONEYDEW said:


> I'm not sure why people still use Dadant, just because they have been around for ever doesn't make them good


The customer service problem may be restricted to Fresno (or a couple of other branch locations). 

I buy from Dadant in Sioux City regularly and have never had anything but very positive experiences. They are also able to ship to me using Spee-Dee delivery - so that saves me a ton of money.

I would recommend the Sioux City Dadant branch if it were close to you or if you were in the Spee-Dee Delivery service area.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I am fortunate in that I can buy and pick up from Dadant's home office in Hamilton, IL. Never had any problems with them.

BUT!!! And here's where wisdom kicks in. When I place an order, I pay for it _then_ by credit card. I verify they have all my order. That way when I go to pick it up, items haven't been sold to someone else who showed up to buy it. I've already bought it! Done that with Dadant, and with Kelley. In fact, I'll order a month or two in advance of need, and pay when I order, then do the pickup at my convenience. Never any problem.
(Now, %$#@ as soon as I say that, my next trip will be a nightmare... :doh
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

For us that have to drive 2-3 hours to the Dadant branch in Fresno I might suggest calling and ask for the Branch Manager, Jef Yeramian to take and verify the order in advance of your arival. 

Explane why you are getting him involved in the order insted of the counter person.

I have been involved with too many screw ups with the counter people and what eventually
went out the door or did not go out the door.

Walt


----------



## Jpryce (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input!! 

Update! My items all arrived on Friday. I was told they would call and let me know when the items would be in and when they would be able to ship them. No phone call I looked out my door on Friday and a huge box was sitting in the driveway. I'm grateful they filled my order but I would have liked a phone call just to let me know the items were coming. 

I don't have a problem with Dadant as a company. I have a problem with Fresno's branch. I spoke to a bee keeper friend who has been keeping bees for 50+ years and said that Fresno used to be great until the last manager retired. 

I will check out the Los Angeles Honey Co. in Madera and I've heard real good things about the feed store in Felton.

I do like Dadant's quality so far, and Mann lake didn't carry Fischers Bee Quick and after checking what I needed Dadant was cheaper.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I think it is easier to criticize than compliment, and instead of on a public forum, I choose to criticize in person to any relevant party in order to work out any differences or misunderstandings in communications, expectations or completions of requests. I would believe that happy customers of Dadant in Fresno far outweigh unhappy ones, based on the people I see and talk to there when I visit for shopping or pick up.

I live near (35 minutes) Dadant Fresno, and because of this, I have used them for almost all my purchases for my 6 years in beekeeping. I have bought other things from almost every major supplier in the U.S. when Dadant was either out of stock or didn't carry what I wanted.

I have found Dadant to be exceptional in both customer service and reliability in filling my orders. I started with Pat - the now retired manager - and now deal with Jeff - the new manager and his crew, and except for what I think are normal day to day business glitches, I have been completely satisfied with both their service and their quality of product. I feel very fortunate to be so close that I can pick up my needs and now, knowing all the people there, I have not only a good supplier but have made some new friends as well.

I think as a group, it would behoove us all to work together a little better, try a little harder when necessary, and if there is a challenge with someone, to work it out with that (those) person(s) in a more private way.

Keep up the good work, Fresno!

Laurence


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I did business with the Fresno branch for many years and always got GREAT service. I can only recall a couple of tiny mess ups that were immediately made right. I now get all my Dadant supplies from the Chico branch(since they are closer) and still get GREAT service from them. 

But If my first experience had been bad, I would have gone somewhere else too. Good lesson there for Dadant and anyone else in business.

The customer that comes in for a small order may come back later for a truckload! 
Or never again.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry, but I just don't have much sympathy here.
a. you called on Friday and picked up on Tuesday. That is two business days during a relatively peak season for them.
b. When the vehicle was loaded, the purchaser had a printed invoice in hand. Considering that it is a 3 hour drive, perhaps it would be prudent to check off the items as they were loaded. 

Just saying, I made the same trip 2 days later and picked up 2 relatively large orders and got home with everything that I paid for. But then I figure that it would be foolish NOT to check as it is loaded. 

Fuzzy


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I have to agree with fuzzy...I usually call a week ahead, however a lot of the time it is a few days. They still get it right. I use the Paris TX Branch. 

mike


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

You make some good points LH and perhaps I shouldnt have gone public with this but it has always irked me the way I was treated. Afterwards I really didnt feel that the onus was on me to make contact with them to smooth things out. I did exactly what they had requested and it cost me 3 hours of time and significant driving costs not to mention the additional time and driving I spent lining up another source. I honestly would have been alright with what happened if they had been apologetic and had made some sort of gesture of good will but I got nothing but a shrug and an explanation that sometimes these things happen.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

> I think it is easier to criticize than compliment, and instead of on a public forum, I choose to criticize in person to any relevant party in order to work out any differences or misunderstandings in communications,


 This may be true, but putting it out in public one would hope change would happen where in private they may just poo poo it away... I'm sure some change has happened because of WIKI leaks that otherwise wouldn't..


----------

